# English Pointer needs a Hunting Home



## Carolchill (May 18, 2011)

I rescued a dog from severe neglect, but have found that I am unable to give him what he really needs. This is a first rate bird dog, already trained, a flawless hunter. He needs a home where he will get to run and go hunting regularly, preferrably a home with at least one other dog. He is well socialized with other dogs and people, gets along with everyone, has never shown any sort of aggression, is obedient and good with children. He is not housebroken, and I'm really skeptical that he can be. He is not neutered and if you put him in your backyard, he will piss on everything at least 5 times every day. He is about 6 years old, and has papers (which can be tracked down if needed). He has some health problems as a result of previous neglect and malnutrition. I'm not sure how much medical care he will require. He is due to have blood drawn tomorrow for testing since all other tests have come up negative. Maybe his problem is more mental- he seems to have some anxiety issues. But all in all, he's an absolutely excellent dog, and if you pay a couple hundred in medical expenses helping him recover his health, you'll still come out ahead of buying a new purebred puppy and having to go to all the work of training. This dog needs a happy home as soon as possible. We are in Southern California.


----------



## Carolchill (May 18, 2011)

Picture of Black Mountain Bull (his registered name)


----------



## Carolchill (May 18, 2011)

This thread can be deleted. He has found a loving home and is doing great! Thank you!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thank you so much for doing the RIGHT thing... karma will find you many times over for the kindness you have shown to Bull.


----------

